# Next West Midlands pint and a bite is a curry Wed 22nd Sept



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Next get together will be at a very nice Indian Resturant. We dined here earlier in the year and everone thought what good service we had and fine food too.
They also have a large carpark as it used to be the Four Winds pub.
NOT going to say anything about weather this time!!!!
Look forward to seeing you all.
P.S. it is about 3-4 miles from J4 of the M5 along an A road which then becomes a duel carrigeway

http://www.bluegingerrestaurants.com/contact.php

TT4PJ and Jackie
redscouse
DAZTTC and Gemma
bozzy96 and Tracy
cannuck with a bit of luck
forest maybe
shurcomb and Rachel


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im there Phil 

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Me and Gemma will be there. 

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Oh yeah, put me and Trace down for a cheeseboard each and we have new trainers to do a runner !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no!!!!

I can't do Wednesday nights as I would not get there in time after work 

No TT and no TT nights out either [smiley=bigcry.gif]

You can feel sorry for me if you like :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Mark can you not swap a run with another driver for that one Wednesday?


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Mark can you not swap a run with another driver for that one Wednesday?


Hi Phil - I wish I could but Wednesday's usually end up being a night out for me and I don't get home until Thursday morning which is then my day off 

Don't worry I'll pop around before then to say hello and admire your garage now that the floor is finished


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

mmmm..........curry, will try to make this one, just need to check if anything else is happening. I will let you know for definite a bit nearer the time.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

forest said:


> mmmm..........curry, will try to make this one, just need to check if anything else is happening. I will let you know for definite a bit nearer the time.


If you're by me again buddy, we can go over together !!! 8) 8)


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, count me and rachel in on this one. Was a nice meal last time we were there.

Cheers,

Sent via tapatalk on my Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Phil is Jackie going or are you riding solo? so to speak.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Jackie be there and also Tracy and Rachel will be with us..


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

O right cool.

Probably miss this one then, meant to be dropping the car in to Steve at Bodywork Plus today or possibly Tuesday.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Matt come in the Rover. The fact that your not in a MKII yet dose not matter.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> The fact that your not in a MKII yet dose not matter.


lol


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> If you're by me again buddy, we can go over together !!! 8) 8)


That sounds like a plan again, I am flying solo so will be going straight from work again, will keep my eyes open around 6 ish if that sounds ok


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

forest said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're by me again buddy, we can go over together !!! 8) 8)
> ...


Sorted buddy, I am picking Tracy up at 5.30pm in Dudley so will come down to you !!!! see you about 6 ish 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Doubtful ill make this now guys, unless i limp there.

Im on antibiotics as i have an infection in my leg. From my knee upto my groin its twice the size, and i can hardly walk on it 

Will see how i am tomorrow

Paul


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Will see you all later....around 6.30ish :?:

Is that almost the classic case of "Doctor, can you take away the pain, but keep the swelling" Paul :wink:

Rich


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Doubtful ill make this now guys, unless i limp there.
> 
> Im on antibiotics as i have an infection in my leg. From my knee upto my groin its twice the size, and i can hardly walk on it
> 
> ...


  what have you done mate ?

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Been infected in my knee. Started to feel the pain on Monday, thought it was just another Footy injury.

Whatever it was, has got into my blood stream and has travelled from my knee, up one of my veins to my groin. My thigh is now twice the size it was, also i have a vein bulging out which is bruised through to the skin. Im on antibiotics but can hardly walk, its very very painful.

So sorry guys, wont be there, was looking forward to tonight aswell

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

OMG  get well soon mate 

DAZ


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Shame you won't be there Paul...it would have been good to meet up again [smiley=cheers.gif] 
However, the most important thing is to get youself better asap. Hope the antibiotics do the trick and you're soon on the mend buddy  
Rich


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Good job it has happened now and not when you are the other side of the world.
Catch you soon and look after yourself.
As for the curry we will be there around 6:45.
P.S. We will take a few pics for you Paul.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Great evening again folks, nice to see all again, nice to meet Jackie too. See you in the Garage :wink:

Shame you missed it Paul, hope the leg gets better (sounds a bit painful), see you next time


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Great to meet you all again...thanks for an enjoyable evening :!: 
Good to meet you Daz & you too Jackie  An interesting journey back in that little shower, eh Daz :!: :!: 
Rich


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Grate meet guys nice to meet you at last Jackie hope i can make it over for the garage worming afther all it dose have rads :wink:



cannuck said:


> Great to meet you all again...thanks for an enjoyable evening :!:
> Good to meet you Daz & you too Jackie  An interesting journey back in that little shower, eh Daz :!: :!:
> Rich


Good to meet you Rich a fellow Telfordite  A little shower :lol: OMG after the third time aquaplaning i had to give in the M54's not got the best drainage :roll: Did you see that blue 350Z have a little moment :lol: done think he was very happy to see two TT's come sailing buy  
Your TT's looking very nice mate if you need any help at all you know were i am PM'ed my number to you.Will keep a eye out for you now in the TT/tr7 red i think ?

DAZ 8)


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> A little shower :lol: OMG after the third time aquaplaning i had to give in the M54's not got the best drainage :roll: Did you see that blue 350Z have a little moment :lol: done think he was very happy to see two TT's come sailing buy


I think 'sailing' is a good description of the conditions mate :!: :!: :!: Was so glad we have 4 wheel drive :lol:



DAZTTC said:


> Will keep a eye out for you now in the TT/tr7 red i think ?


Its a TR6 in 'Brown' 8) :!: ....there's a couple of pics of it in my garage. I'll bring it along to one of the meets sometime.
Rich


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

DAZTTC said:


> Will keep a eye out for you now in the TT/tr7 red i think ?


Its a TR6 in 'Brown' 8) :!: ....there's a couple of pics of it in my garage. I'll bring it along to one of the meets sometime.
Rich[/quote]

 Got it :wink:

DAZ


----------

